

Ask HN: Review My Site - Studylance.com - slance

www.studylance.com<p>It would be good to hear back any feedback on my site, studylance.com. Students can ask questions and tutors respond with answers, the students see a preview until they pay the tutor.&#60;p&#62;Any comments are appreciated. Im sure someone will ask if its cheating, its not, Im more interested in usability and general feedback rather than comments on the overall concept.&#60;p&#62;Many thanks!
======
pedalpete
I really like the well designed site. Well laid out and easy to use.

However, your paid model feels a lot like ExpertSexchange.com, a much loathed
site, and it seems you are dealing in very small dollar amounts which means
that managing the cost/payment process creates increased overhead and adds
complexity to the system where it may not be needed, and the dollar amounts
may not be high enough to be worth the extra headaches. (if an answer was
worth $10-20 I'd be singing a different tune).

There may be other revenue opportunities outside of advertising (though you're
in the right market for lots of advertisers).

~~~
slance
I understand the comparison with expertsexchange but I think Studylance is
different. Expertexchange is all about spamming the search engines with common
problems, Studylance is more like Elance or Rentacoder, in that individuals
get a real response, rather than having to pay for the answer to a previously
asked question,

The amounts are in £pounds for the moment, I'm going to add the option to view
in USDollars soon.

The values are low for the moment you're right!

------
ujjwalg
Neat concept.

~~~
slance
Thanks!

